# Nauticat Charter Pac/NW?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Does anyone know of any Nauticat 34 - 40 foot vessels for charter in the Pacific Northwest? We''d like to try one out before considering purchase. Thanks in advance. Cheers, Richard.


----------



## ksfischer (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.ayc.com/fleet_SailFleet.cfm?ID=72

http://www.ayc.com/fleet_SailFleet.cfm?ID=54

http://www.ayc.com/fleet_SailFleet.cfm?ID=42


----------

